# Magnetic ride, worht it or gimick ?



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

Im on the look out for a 3.2 , and really cant decide if gettin one with magnetic ride is really worth it or not ?

any advice or anyone whose got it etc would be gratefull

thanks

Lee


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Worth it for me, its like two cars in one. You have the good comfy ride and the sporty ride. Car is fully controlled in both modes and very very flat no matter what you do.


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Agreed with Tosh, I am by no means a "good" driver but I can feel the difference with the Magride I think its worth every penny


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

I'm riding on 19" rims with 35 aspect ratio tyres. Haven't driven that far yet and I was afraid that the 'sport' mode might be a little too harsh. No need to have worried, in fact I think I prefer the tighter control of the 'sport' mode over the 'normal' mode under most conditions such is the more noticeable body control. TBH the car takes the speed bumps in our village better in sport mode than normal mode which I definitely wasn't expecting  However, I've no idea how the 'normally' sprung car compares to either of the two settings available with magnetic ride. If it is closer to the 'sport' mode than the 'normal' mode then I might just have wated a few bob


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

nah its rubbish ,turns the car into a go-cart with limpet handling, who wants that


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Only done 250 miles so far, but imho definitely worth it.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

what about trying it yourselve during a testdrive?


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

Rebel said:


> what about trying it yourselve during a testdrive?


becuse a test drive last a 30 mins maybe an hour , whereas asking people who have been driving the experience will , i would have thought, give me even more advisory opinions ?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

If you want to buy a car like a MK2 with some option's you should ask the demo-car for a weekend.

second, even in a 30 minute testdrive you will feel and experience the difference from Magnetic Ride.

except if you are a woman or "polisher" like some people over here on the forum, than you should go for sat-navigation-option with park-distance-control and leave the magnetic ride.


----------



## Sisttr (Aug 29, 2007)

luciferlee said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > what about trying it yourselve during a testdrive?
> ...


Try and get your dealer to arrange back to back tests with and without - anyone who has it will now take it for granted anyway (i.e. has nothing but none too fresh memories to compare it to) so I would suggest that the best way is to experience the contrast yourself. My dealer did this - I had each car for 45 - 60 mins but had made my mind up within 5 minutes of getting back into a standard car - I have MR btw.


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

Sisttr said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


good idea, will do that :wink:

cheers

Lee


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Lee, IMO it's well worth it. With mag ride on the car goes round corners smoothly and there's no body roll. It's more "interesting" at speed when there's bumps on the bend! :lol: 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The wierd thing is that the ride isn't just harder it also soaks up the bumps better really hard to describe just buy it and you will see what i mean.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Rebel said:


> If you want to buy a car like a MK2 with some option's you should ask the demo-car for a weekend.
> 
> second, even in a 30 minute testdrive you will feel and experience the difference from Magnetic Ride.
> 
> except if you are a woman or "polisher" like some people over here on the forum, than you should go for sat-navigation-option with park-distance-control and leave the magnetic ride.


Hi! I'm a "polisher" with SatNav, park distance control AND magnetic ride. As I focus on the instructions from the SatNav and reverse into the parking space at the salon where I work as a hairdresser, the magnetic ride provides a firm (ooooohhhh) ride.

Actually - it makes a major difference if you drive at speed on twisties - even where the surface is bad. The confidence you get from the sense of sure-footedness is impressive. If you mostly do in city or motorway driving, you'll not get your money's worth. If you drive like Rebel, you'll go through "dempers" every three months. I believe "demper" is Dutch for a form of adult diaper, but I'm not sure. :wink:


----------



## Jersey Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

I wish I had had it on my MK2 2.0ltr ( Now sold - TTS on order )
I test drove a 3.2 with MR and it was great.
As Tosh says 2 cars in one - in sport mode you can feel the car firm up.
It constantly monitors road conditions and adjusts suspension accordingly in both normal and sport modes.
Cant wait nor the new car now - missing the old one.


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

Lots of posts on this and split opinion. I love it but like most people I have not driven cars with and without it back to back.


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

Try before you buy as per usual. I didn't try an MR car so didn't feel I was missing anything so did not spec. Still happy 7 months on - sports suspension with 19" is good enough for my needs. Just drove to Newcastle and back to Edinburgh the other day (1st long drive) and it was generally quite comfortable.

Just be mindful that MR is never in a million years going to turn a TT into a GT3 RS / Lotus Exige type car.


----------



## penfold (Nov 5, 2007)

I see only one issue with the otherwise sound advice given here - I couldn't get hold of a MR-equipped car to test. The dealer (Manchester) had never even seen one.


----------



## spook (Dec 14, 2007)

penfold said:


> I see only one issue with the otherwise sound advice given here - I couldn't get hold of a MR-equipped car to test. The dealer (Manchester) had never even seen one.


Preston Audi currently have a 3.2 S-Tronic Roadster demonstrator that has MR. I drove it last week.


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

I have to agree with Singletrack.

The point is, it works but the question is, do you need/want it. A bit like SatNav or parking sensors really.

Phil



Singletrack said:


> Actually - it makes a major difference if you drive at speed on twisties - even where the surface is bad. The confidence you get from the sense of sure-footedness is impressive. If you mostly do in city or motorway driving, you'll not get your money's worth. If you drive like Rebel, you'll go through "dempers" every three months. I believe "demper" is Dutch for a form of adult diaper, but I'm not sure. :wink:


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

I have to say that I think mag ride is the single MUST HAVE option for the new TT ... it's what makes it such a good car.

I've done over 1,000 miles in my new 3.2 in a fortnight, mostly on twisty back roads, and I just love it.

I was a little bit skeptical about the mag ride at first, wondering whether there was any noticable difference ... and whether it was worth Â£1,100 ... and obviously I was taking it easy whilst running it in, so wasn't pushing it.

If you switch between comfort and sport mode you'll notice an immediate difference on a less than perfect surface, so for motorway driving stick to comfort mode and it's very comfortable ... in sport mode the ride is a bit more harsh, and personally I prefer being able to switch as permanent sports suspension would be too much all the time.

On the twisties though, if you switch to sport mode, you really notice a difference ... the car corners pretty flat anyway, but in sport mode it's like keira knightley's chest, super flat but still strangely alluring ... this car just goes and goes, and with the sport mode on it corners incredibly well ... sticking to the road like the proverbial shite to a hairy blanket.

Get it ... seriously ... if it comes down to a choice cancel all the other options and get mag ride. I'm not kidding. It's that good.

C.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I have to confess I am soooo looking forward to my upcoming tts, epsecially with reading about the mag ride suspension.

Was not able to get to try a demo car with mag ride, so am waiting in anticipation. Seems to me though that for Audi to make it a standard feature means it simply is a no brainer and it won't be "for some" and "not for others" as clearly if there was any reason not to want it, it would have remained an option.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

MR is clearly great technology and will no doubt become standard fit on many cars before too long. (10 years maybe?)

However, in the here and now it costs a fair bit. And for that reason I agree with Singletrack. There's no argument about it being fantastic but do you actually need it, or perhaps more to the point - will you benefit from it?

Only you can answer that Lee. So Rebel's right (as he often is, but he just doesn't come across too well :? )

Bottom line here is you will need to "drive and decide" Good luck!


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

Fin & SingleTrack are quite right ... although I love my MR and wouldn't be without it, as with any option the question is whether you'll benefit from it.

I didn't spec SatNav for that reason ... as I know where I'm going 95% of the time, and have a portable unit for whenever I don't - spending over a grand on a built in system just wasn't worth it.

Most of my driving is on backroads though, including my commute, and I am the sort to just head out for a thrash, so I do benefit from MR. I'm spoiled by having a plethora of great roads near where I live, so the MR really gets a work out.

Townies and m'way cruisers will still benefit from the improved ride quality, but it's doubtful if it's worth the asking price in those circumstances.

C.


----------



## steriotypical (Nov 19, 2007)

chrisabdn said:


> I have to say that I think mag ride is the single MUST HAVE option for the new TT ...


BIG 2nd! I was skeptical myself. I was afraid I'd kick myself if I didn't get it and I certainly would have!!! It's my favorite option! Hard to describe but well worth it.


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

great and helpful responses guys, thanks for all

i supposed its swayed my mind from "needing it" to just "wanting it" cos if im honest i prob wont get the most out of it with the journeys i do

but , i could always introduce the country roads as part of my journeys 

Lee


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

chrisabdn said:


> Fin & SingleTrack are quite right ... although I love my MR and wouldn't be without it, as with any option the question is whether you'll benefit from it.
> 
> I didn't spec SatNav for that reason ... as I know where I'm going 95% of the time, and have a portable unit for whenever I don't - spending over a grand on a built in system just wasn't worth it.
> 
> ...


Well said. Living in rural Scotland, I completely agree with what you say.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

If I hadn't chosen it I would now be selling my car to get a new one with it on. As someone else said - it's a MUST HAVE option.
Oh, and the S-Tronic.. and satnav plus.... and RS4s... and rear park sensors... and 3.2 V6 .

-=-- someone had to say it and it was me


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

FinFerNan said:


> However, in the here and now it costs a fair bit. And for that reason I agree with Singletrack. There's no argument about it being fantastic but do you actually need it, or perhaps more to the point - will you benefit from it?


No one needs it, its all about want. It does what it says on the tin. Do you need an ipod? do you need adidas trainers? :wink:


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't have an Ipod butI love MR. Does that make me hard to place technology wise?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

chrisabdn said:


> ...it's like keira knightley's chest, super flat but still strangely alluring...


 [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Nice analogy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

I am tempted to pop down to my dealer in the morning and add MR to my spec.

Can someone confirm me this...... if my order has yet to go confirmed, does that mean I can still change my spec??

My mrs might be working with me soon, so no need for 2 cars in the household! So with the money saved, I will be able to load my TT with goodies!!

This delay on my order was meant to be hey!


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

redcar - yes. You can change the spec until you get a confirmed BW. Get the MR added. And, you can still choose a colour :wink:


----------



## cedwardphillips (Sep 6, 2005)

luciferlee said:


> Im on the look out for a 3.2 , and really cant decide if gettin one with magnetic ride is really worth it or not ?
> 
> any advice or anyone whose got it etc would be gratefull
> 
> ...


if you're looking for a used TT mag ride is something that might make a car more desirable but not cost more. I'd be inclined to think of it as a bonus if you found a car with it but wouldn't make it a must - we sell very few cars with it, Â£1100 buys a lot of nice bits like wheels and extended leather...


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

GhosTTy said:


> redcar - yes. You can change the spec until you get a confirmed BW. Get the MR added. And, you can still choose a colour :wink:


ghosTTy, you a funny guy! taking over the mighty NAN on the Ibis digs! :lol: 
Think i will get my ass down there tomorrow then and have a chat. Thanks for the advise chap. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TTRTWO said:


> I don't have an Ipod butI love MR. Does that make me hard to place technology wise?


No it means you know what you want and purchased it.
Still doesnt mean you need it


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

cedwardphillips said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> > Im on the look out for a 3.2 , and really cant decide if gettin one with magnetic ride is really worth it or not ?
> ...


Interesting point Chas. Thanks for that. Will find if it can be added and how many pennies extra a month its gonna cost me. :roll:

Already got the RS4's waiting to go on.

Was gonna spend a few quid on carbon fibre spoilers and door handles - around Â£500 for both.

Also, my TT will be coming with parking sensors. Not much else though, not even BOSE on this new car.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > However, in the here and now it costs a fair bit. And for that reason I agree with Singletrack. There's no argument about it being fantastic but do you actually need it, or perhaps more to the point - will you benefit from it?
> ...


For you perhaps, it is :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

OK Rob does do the ring a lot, so he does need it. Rest of us mortals just drive to work and back. :lol:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

cedwardphillips said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> > Im on the look out for a 3.2 , and really cant decide if gettin one with magnetic ride is really worth it or not ?
> ...


So, are you suggesting that RS4s and extended leather WILL add to the resale price?
.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Redcar_TT said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> > redcar - yes. You can change the spec until you get a confirmed BW. Get the MR added. And, you can still choose a colour :wink:
> ...


No problem. At least you've already bought your wheels. Most cars in white primer get delivered like this...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Like i said before, MR is a must on a car like a TT.
Or you have to be a woman, than itÂ´s permitted to change MR for some parking sensorÂ´s and Sat/Nav.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Rebel said:


> Like i said before, MR is a must on a car like a TT.
> Or you have to be a woman, than itÂ´s permitted to change MR for some parking sensorÂ´s and Sat/Nav.


Think I will stick with the parking senors and buy myself an expensive handbag and shoes instead of the MR. :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

You shouldn't react serious at my post Redcar, otherwise you will be banned from "Janitor's-waxing-gayclub" :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Rebel said:


> You shouldn't react serious at my post Redcar, otherwise you will be banned from "Janitor's-waxing-gayclub" :wink:


Not trying to be serious fella.
Just trying to get my point across.

Janitor is coming to mine in June to give me a training course. [smiley=skull.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Redcar_TT said:


> Janitor is coming to mine in June to give me a training course. [smiley=skull.gif]


ooops......Training you said? where did i heard that word before, be sure you want turn you're back to him, when you polish the lower parts off you're car.... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Over to you Janitor............................ :lol:

DO NOT FEED THE ............................


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Redcar_TT said:


> DO NOT FEED THE ............................


...tyres with too much treatment Gel as it will effect the handing..? Yes, sound advice my good man [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Janitor said:


> Redcar_TT said:
> 
> 
> > DO NOT FEED THE ............................
> ...


 :lol: mint J! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Has he gone now??? f*****g hope so. [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Redcar, can't wait to see you're waxing-pictures after you received youre car.

I didn't post for a couple of weeks, and looked what happened, DUO-NAN left. He felt a-shame with all those waxing threads.
You look like a bunch of girl's, with all those cleaning product's and pictures from you're shiny car's.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Rebel said:


> Redcar, can't wait to see you're waxing-pictures after you received youre car.
> 
> I didn't post for a couple of weeks, and looked what happened, DUO-NAN left. He felt a-shame with all those waxing threads.
> You look like a bunch of girl's, with all those cleaning product's and pictures from you're shiny car's.


Ahhh Reb's, you know us all too well. Pic of me cleaning my 350Z earlier. Will post one when the TT arrives.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Steve - I know it's so easy and hard to resist, but seriously, if people keep rising, he'll keep bothering

Ignore the c-nut and his most excellent contributions will disappear


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Janitor said:


> Steve - I know it's so easy and hard to resist, but seriously, if people keep rising, he'll keep bothering
> 
> Ignore the c-nut and his most excellent contributions will disappear


You right J. will take your advise and spend my time on the forum with people I respect like your good self. Do you like my Nissan by the way! 

Hey, I am off to bed - my post average has gone over 13!  
How sad am I :lol:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh aye fella, that Datschun looksch schweet [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

TBH
Ive got it and hardly turn it on and when i do things do feel a bit sharper in regards to takign speed humps(you feel it more)
I dont know how much it cost but is it a MUST imo no. But if you want another button to press then get it. 
If i spec'd my own car today, would i ahve it yes even tho i dont use it :roll:


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

MINI2 said:


> TBH
> Ive got it and hardly *turn it on *and when i do things do feel a bit sharper in regards to takign speed humps(you feel it more)
> I dont know how much it cost but is it a MUST imo no. But if you want another button to press then get it.
> If i spec'd my own car today, would i ahve it yes even tho *i dont use it * :roll:


... waaaaaaait for iiiiiiiiit .... waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaait foooooooor iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit ... :lol:


----------



## mark_s (May 11, 2007)

FFS When arranging a test drive, I specifically asked for a car without MR.

A salesman at Stirling Audi offered me a car to test with MR and said "It doesn't matter if you aren't speccing it, the car will drive the same because you just turn it off or on".

!!!


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

mark_s said:


> FFS When arranging a test drive, I specifically asked for a car without MR.
> 
> A salesman at Stirling Audi offered me a car to test with MR and said "It doesn't matter if you aren't speccing it, the car will drive the same because you just *turn it off or on*".
> 
> !!!


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!! stupid salesman!!!

ok, who's gonna take the bait ... where's tosh? ... :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've 'lived' with a MKII both with and without it (5 months without, and 12 months with) and its like everything else. you either want it, or you dont.

Agree its expensive, but the thing is, you can buy cheap new cars for 8k or so, so why buy a TT? You dont need the TT more than say a focus. It's all about want, be it a colour, a body shape, or an image. Same thing with all the options. Need has nothing to do with it.

You can do without them all.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Just think of it like a condom....you either go for the super smooth or be a devil and get the ribbed, cos you like it a bit bumpy. Both do the same job and if ribbed wasn't invented then you wouldn't miss it. Just like the mag ride really, I have never tried it, so I don't miss it, and my car is great without it, so in my opinion for the money, it would have to make the car fly and walk the dog for me to want to pay for it.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

chrisabdn said:


> MINI2 said:
> 
> 
> > TBH
> ...





chrisabdn said:


> mark_s said:
> 
> 
> > FFS When arranging a test drive, I specifically asked for a car without MR.
> ...



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*IT'S ALWAYS ON - IT'S ALWAYS WORKING THE MAGIC!!!*

It's only the degree of damping that gets affected by comfort or sport mode

There. Said it now


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

Janitor said:


> chrisabdn said:
> 
> 
> > MINI2 said:
> ...


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!! :lol:

well done mate, knew i could rely on you ...


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Definately recommend it on the basis that if you drive a TT like it was intended to be driven then it is superb


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

RK07 said:


> Definately recommend it on the basis that if you drive a TT like it was intended to be driven then it is superb


Couldn't say it better..

The only problem is that more than 60% of the Mk2 owners bought the car for their neighbour's and friends...... and therefor have to wax it 4 times a week.
They ain't got a clue how a Mk2 handles in a fast corner, because they are afraid for stonechips on their paint.
Did you noticed that only the guy's without MR post pic's from their perfect waxed and polished car's every month....

Bunch of sissy's


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## Sisttr (Aug 29, 2007)

I just wanted the tyre pressure monitoring system so I had to buy MR to avoid having a blank on the console :wink:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Sisttr said:


> I just wanted the tyre pressure monitoring system so I had to buy MR to avoid having a blank on the console :wink:


 :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Sisttr said:


> I just wanted the tyre pressure monitoring system so I had to buy MR to avoid having a blank on the console :wink:


At least you bought a proper one (with MR)


----------



## Sisttr (Aug 29, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Sisttr said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanted the tyre pressure monitoring system so I had to buy MR to avoid having a blank on the console :wink:
> ...


Do you know how many perms I had to do to afford the extra........?


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Sisttr said:


> Do you know how many perms I had to do to afford the extra........?


720..?


----------



## Sisttr (Aug 29, 2007)

Janitor said:


> Sisttr said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know how many perms I had to do to afford the extra........?
> ...


Ooh I'd be giving them away duck :-*


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Rebel said:


> Sisttr said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanted the tyre pressure monitoring system so I had to buy MR to avoid having a blank on the console :wink:
> ...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Only polisher's buy a TT without Magnetic Ride.
Just take a look at this forum, even a blind men could noticed that.

On the german TT forum almost 80% of the owners drive a tt with MR.
Why? Because they like driving the car instead of polishing it.

A TT without MR is like going to bed with a ugly woman.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Only polisher's buy a TT without Magnetic Ride.
Just take a look at this forum, even a blind men could noticed that.

On the german TT forum almost 80% of the owners drive a tt with MR.
Why? Because they like driving the car instead of polishing it.

A TT without MR is like going to bed with a ugly woman.....


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

luciferlee said:


> Im on the look out for a 3.2 , and really cant decide if gettin one with magnetic ride is really worth it or not ?
> 
> any advice or anyone whose got it etc would be gratefull
> 
> ...


Anyway Lee, many apologies for your thread becoming sidetracked

In a nutshell then, those who don't have it aren't really missing something they don't know about, but those who have got it wouldn't be without

I'm glad I have as it is genuinely impressive kit. It's not â€˜simple engineering' employed in a pure form as say Lotus would, but it is a great system in it's own right

Get it in and be glad you did


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

Janitor said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> > Im on the look out for a 3.2 , and really cant decide if gettin one with magnetic ride is really worth it or not ?
> ...


Thanks Janitor,

no need to apologise for the thread bein sidetracked, i think i made my mind up way up front :wink:

been amusing tho reading all the posts 

Lee


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> I've 'lived' with a MKII both with and without it (5 months without, and 12 months with) and its like everything else. you either want it, or you dont.
> 
> Agree its expensive, but the thing is, you can buy cheap new cars for 8k or so, so why buy a TT? You dont need the TT more than say a focus. It's all about want, be it a colour, a body shape, or an image. Same thing with all the options. Need has nothing to do with it.
> 
> You can do without them all.


You are absolutely spot on Tosh. In fact our real and most basic needs boil down to: Air, Food and contact.

But of course that was not what was meant by "need" in this context which was a far more simple question - to have MR or not.

So, in this context you are talking total crap, but of course you knew that didn't you?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

So you will choose it?

Luckely we saved another new TT-owner from being transformed to a polisher.
You want regret it. It's the best part on the car....if you like "driving"


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

So you will choose it?

Luckely we saved another new TT-owner from being transformed to a polisher. 
You want regret it. It's the best part on the car....if you like "driving"


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

So you will choose it?

Luckely we saved another new TT-owner from being transformed to a polisher. 
You want regret it. It's the best part on the car....if you like "driving"


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

well unlike most or nearly all of you i wont be buying new, i will be buying used, but from the start really i have only ever been interested in Mag ride and Xenons with Adaptive as options i "want"

the rest of the "goodies" are not important to me to be honest

color wise i want Phantom Black or Dolphin Grey, both with contrasting interiors, Magma or Light Grey

Dont like Turbines personally, so whell wise , i hope for RS4's or if not lucky to get those, then 10 spokes

and of course the 3.2 variant without a doubt 

thanks all for yr inputs , and the fun posts

Lee


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

luciferlee said:


> well unlike most or nearly all of you i wont be buying new, i will be buying used, but from the start really i have only ever been interested in Mag ride and Xenons with Adaptive as options i "want"
> 
> the rest of the "goodies" are not important to me to be honest
> 
> ...


3.2 is the best choice.
And indeed the RS4's......Turbines are as ugly as hell.

I think you're car will be pure, just liked it was designed in the first place by Audi.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Good luck with the search Lee - it's a great part of the whole ownership experience [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

What a surreal thread. When did Coventry move to the Netherlands? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

GhosTTy said:


> What a surreal thread. When did Coventry move to the Netherlands? :lol: :lol:


Very recently, although it's been tried on and off for quite a while :roll:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Janitor said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> > What a surreal thread. When did Coventry move to the Netherlands? :lol: :lol:
> ...


Well, let's hope it stays there this time :wink:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

We'll try mate, we'll try [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## misterg (Mar 26, 2008)

luciferlee said:


> Im on the look out for a 3.2 , and really cant decide if gettin one with magnetic ride is really worth it or not ?
> 
> any advice or anyone whose got it etc would be gratefull
> 
> ...


I found a nice little review on you tube 



Also, if it's good enough for the guys at Ferrari (Ferrari 599 Fiorano) it's good enough for me


----------



## safTT (Mar 19, 2008)

Rebel said:


> what about trying it yourselve during a testdrive?


i did a couple of testdrives with mag and without. TBH i couldnt tell the difference and dealer said you would a really long and extended test drive to be able to notice the diff. i opted to save a few bob and go for ther sports susupension. car handles like a dream and passengers regularly comment on the handling of the QUATTRO. i have to tell them that its FWD and they are left in disbelief.

Try a test drive and see if you can feel the diff would be my best advice

cheers saf


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

garvin said:


> I'm riding on 19" rims with 35 aspect ratio tyres. Haven't driven that far yet and I was afraid that the 'sport' mode might be a little too harsh. No need to have worried, in fact I think I prefer the tighter control of the 'sport' mode over the 'normal' mode under most conditions such is the more noticeable body control. TBH the car takes the speed bumps in our village better in sport mode than normal mode which I definitely wasn't expecting  However, I've no idea how the 'normally' sprung car compares to either of the two settings available with magnetic ride. If it is closer to the 'sport' mode than the 'normal' mode then I might just have wated a few bob


What he said  
Believe me it's worth it. :wink:


----------



## Merl (Jan 8, 2008)

during a test drive go on a motorway, switch it on and off and you will feel it.....

its great for me as I drive a little bit down the motorway, then on some twisty a roads with some nice roundabouts here and there that you can take like a chicane!

Its a very expensive toy mind you and I wonder whether it would have been better to spend the money on the DSG gearbox....mind you, if I had gone that way I probably would have regretted not getting mag ride.... choosing one or the other and you will always have doubts!

best thing is to think about what your getting the car for......commuting? forget mag ride, Weekend driving......I'd choose it again anytime


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

You can't turn it off. 

Phil



Merl said:


> during a test drive go on a motorway, switch it on and off and you will feel it.....


----------

